# New bike - Ultegra or DA?



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey everyone, just wanted to get everyone's opinion. I'm building up a new bike and trying to decide between Ultegra and DA. I have DA on my (2) other bikes. This new one isn't a race bike or high performance, but I'll be putting a lot of miles on it.

Now I've heard, the only difference between ultegra and DA is the weight - No difference in performance. If that's true, I'd go with Ultegra since weight isn't a big concern.

But if there is a difference in performance in the two, what is it? I don't want to be annoyed because it won't shift as nice as my other bikes. Your thoughts?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I love my Ultegra Di2, now have it on both my bikes, never going back to mechanical again.


----------



## Andy Pancroft (Jul 15, 2011)

I have Di2 DA on my race bike. Don't know that it is all that - weighs more, battery may go dead on a climb, etc. And, if you're one of those who has to pay for it, if you go down, it could be a spendy crash!!! I'm sure for those who can't shift, it's great. That said, it's already an off the rack component on bikes this season. But, if you're going to get it, I'm not a fan of getting the lower end model of a brand for the sake of saying you have it - go big or go home!


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Everyone is talking Di2 but I suspect the OP is actually asking about the manual groupset.

Can't comment on those two groupsets but in general (unless it's for a winter bike subjected to salt & grit) get the best you can afford/justify. You will always regret getting the 'lesser' groupset.

If you're not in a huge hurry, hang off as DA7900 will be getting discounted very soon when DA 9000 is released.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I did mean manual - but have been considering the Di2 as well. I would just replace the DA7900 on my race bike and move it to the new ride I'm building up next year. I've heard lots of people LOVE the Ultegra Di2. Heard several times the DA Di2 isn't worth the extra coin, and the wiring is a bit more complicated. If I WAS going to go big, I pick up the DA9000--- but that's ply too big for me. I need a hook up on one of the race teams..... Shopping around, I see the difference in cost between Ultegra (which would go straight on the new bike next year) and the Ultegra Di2 (which I would replace the group on my race bike) is about $500... hmmm..


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

*Full disclosure.*
I'm a Campagnolo rider and have been almost 20 years. When I started cycling it was DT levers etc. I tried Shimano STI once back when it was released and hated the fact that the brake lever moved sideways so went with Campagnolo Ergopower and never looked back. 
I test rode Ultegra Di2 last year and I would happily replace my Campagnolo setups with it. I also did a back-to back test between Ultegra Di2 and DA7900 (on the same type of bikes) and my gear choice would be Ultegra Di2 over DA 7900 manual.
Get yourself a test ride and see what _*you*_ think. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Andy Pancroft said:


> But, if you're going to get it, I'm not a fan of getting the lower end model of a brand for the sake of saying you have it - go big or go home!


The current DA Di2 is IMHO not as advanced as the Ultegra Di2. Therefor I would be going with Ultegra every time at the moment.


----------



## __PG__ (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm considering combining DA 7900 and mechanical Ultegra 6700 for a 'budget' groupset for my next bike. Mainly because I might need longer cranks than 175mm (which is the maximum Ultegra comes with, DA goes to 180 mm).


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Seems to me a great combo would be a DA 7900 crank with the shifting left to Ultegra Di2.


----------



## Madone SIX (May 13, 2012)

My last bike had Ultegra 6700. One of my current bikes has DA 7900, the other has Force. The shift quality on the 6700, in my opinion, is identical. It is purely a weight thing. Would I go 7900 again? Sure, but only because I want the weight savings. 

Force is a bit more finicky than Ultegra or DA. It can be adjusted to shift just as well (if not slightly better) in the rear, but the front shifting is far superior on the Shimano stuff.


----------

